# Router bit and mdf



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello
I am helping my friend make some cabinets for his laundry room from mdf and to match his other cabinets the doors need a rout line all way around, double ogee with a flat bottom. What kind of bit do I need to rout this mdf. 1" wide at the widest point
1/2" deep.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi David,

Would it be possible to post a photo of the existing profile?

I had seen a cutter used for faux raised panels which sounds similar to your request.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi David

Take a look at the bits below I'm sure they will do the job..

Faux Raised Panel Router Bits

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

http://www.grizzly.com/products/C1673
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2011/Main/473

==



wudwrkr said:


> Hello
> I am helping my friend make some cabinets for his laundry room from mdf and to match his other cabinets the doors need a rout line all way around, double ogee with a flat bottom. What kind of bit do I need to rout this mdf. 1" wide at the widest point
> 1/2" deep.


----------



## Davie (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks guys, 
Got on line and now have one coming. Been in wood working all my life, but hand rounting is new to me as we had table routers and shapers where I was employed.
I appreciate the help, as I really need it.
David


----------

